# cannot update xscreensaver



## robbtek (Jul 14, 2012)

I tried to update *xscreensaver* from version 5.15_1 to 5.18 on my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC (with gcc46 , gcc47 and gcc48) but this does not work.


```
gcc48 -pedantic -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-overlength-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=c89 -U__STRICT_ANSI__ -c -I. -I. -I./../utils -I..  -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/libglade-2.0   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include lock.c
gcc48 -pedantic -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-overlength-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=c89 -U__STRICT_ANSI__ -c -I. -I. -I./../utils -I..  -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/libglade-2.0   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include passwd.c
gcc48 -pedantic -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-overlength-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=c89 -U__STRICT_ANSI__ -c -I. -I. -I./../utils -I..  -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/drm -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include/libglade-2.0   -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include passwd-pwent.c
gcc48 -pedantic -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wmissing-prototypes -Wno-overlength-strings -Wdeclaration-after-statement -std=c89 -U__STRICT_ANSI__ -L/usr/local/lib -o xscreensaver xscreensaver.o windows.o screens.o timers.o subprocs.o exec.o xset.o splash.o setuid.o stderr.o mlstring.o prefs.o dpms.o lock.o passwd.o passwd-pwent.o ../utils/fade.o ../utils/overlay.o ../utils/logo.o ../utils/yarandom.o ../utils/minixpm.o ../utils/resources.o ../utils/usleep.o ../utils/visual.o    -L/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/local/lib -lXmu  -lXi -lXxf86vm -lXrandr -lXrender -lXxf86misc  -lXinerama  -lSM -lICE -lXt -lX11 -lXext  -lcrypt
xscreensaver.o: In function `main':
xscreensaver.c:(.text.startup+0x3b): undefined reference to `libintl_bindtextdomain'
xscreensaver.c:(.text.startup+0x47): undefined reference to `libintl_textdomain'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[1]: *** [xscreensaver] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver/work/xscreensaver-5.18/driver'
gmake: *** [all] Error 5
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xscreensaver.
```


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 14, 2012)

Why are you using gcc48 to compile it?


----------



## robbtek (Jul 28, 2012)

I've try with gcc46 , gcc47 and gcc48 ... same problem


----------



## robbtek (Jul 28, 2012)

Problem solved :

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=185313

Thanks


----------

